# Can someone recommend a really good Monopod?



## bwfishing (Mar 30, 2014)

Need something for when carrying a tripod is too much...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2014)

Really Right Stuff MC-34.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Pretty happy with the Sirui carbon fiber monopod


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2014)

I find the proper head to be much more important than the leg on a monopod. I have a Giottos monopod and it's no category winner but has never let me down, what really makes it great is the Kirk Arca clamp on top of the Manfrotto tilt head.


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 30, 2014)

i have a benro C49-T and a gitzo carbon monopod (GM35 something).
really don´t notice any difference.
i like my gitzo tripod but the extra money for the gitzo monopod was wasted money. 

today i sure would not pay 330$ for that RRS monopod or the 300 euro i have payed for the gitzo.

i like the foot of the benro.

https://default.secure.media.ipcdigital.co.uk/11134/000002de7/bfed/Benro-BRC38T-monopod.jpg


----------



## bwfishing (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you for the replies! Okay this may also be a stupid question, but here goes.
Are the support base options any good (ones with feet at the base)?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 2, 2014)

bwfishing said:


> Need something for when carrying a tripod is too much...



Depends on your budget and what lenses you are using.
I agree with Neuro's RRS recommendation and JPAZ on the Sirui mono pods. Personally I have a Gitzo GM2541 - it is very light and will cope happily with any current Canon lens. I would say that I found it a bit skinny with my 600 F4 but it supported it quite happily. My other mono pod is a Sirui P424. In Gitzo terms this is equivalent to a 4 series - so the P424 is pretty chunky! However it is not too heavy, very rigid, well made, supports pretty much anything and is fairly cheap. I suspect it would be overkill so the P324 model may be more appropriate.
If you are not supporting anything bigger than a 3 kilo lens + a pro body then the Gitzo GM2541 is the kiddie!


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 2, 2014)

bwfishing said:


> Are the support base options any good (ones with feet at the base)?



While I've never used any of these options, I'd have to believe they are pretty unstable. By definition, any significant weight like a tele lens would create a "top-heavy" scenario. If you think you'd like something that is self supporting, I'd go with a tripod.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 2, 2014)

IME monopods are not nearly as useful as they seem in use, not even in the same universe as a good tripod. My nice carbon monopod usually sits at home while I'm out shooting. I wouldn't waste the money on a nice monopod, but instead I recommend you look into a nice tripod with one leg that is detachable to use as monopod for occasional use (maybe).


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 2, 2014)

I find the Sirui N-2004 to be very useful. It is a tripod, but you can detach one of the legs which then becomes a monopod. 

The monopod is strong enough to hold a 1D X and 400 f/2.8 ii all day without any problem. The tripod can also easily hold a Manfrotto MVH502AH along with a 1D X and 70-200 f/2.8 ii which shows you how strong this little monster is.

Another thing that is really great about this monopod is how compact it is when retracted. It is so small it fits inside my carry on luggage.

It is so good that I rarely use my Giotto dedicated monopod.


----------

